# alternator problems. please help



## mitchel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

my alternator no longer charges. its not a fuse, i already checked them all.

now i know on carb'd cars, you can disconnect the battery and still run, as long as your alternator still charges. but my alternators not charging so how is my fuel pump still getting power?

my step bro says that if i can get a schematic of the charging system he'll help me.

anyone got a pdf?

also, are there any problem areas where wires might be corroded/broken/etc.?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

if your battery is good the car will still run with the alternator disconnected.


----------



## mitchel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

alright, well my batt was pretty well dead. when i turned my car off and thats prolly why, so do you have a pdf of the charging system?

i tried to find something on phat20g.net. and i looked all over google. im lost right now lol


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

did you check the fusible links underhood?
have you checked to see if power is getting to the alternator (power goes both ways)


----------



## mitchel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

ya, i checked all the fuses. i can check the wires tomorrow. but when i looked the other day, i didn't see anything corroded or broken.


----------

